# What's next for new paramedic?



## VirginiaEMT (Aug 27, 2013)

Now that paramedic school is done where would you recommend that I go to become a paramedic, not the paramedic that passed a written test and regurgitated skill sheets back to someone, but one that has the appropriate knowledge, the skills to decipher signs and symptoms, vitals, etc. to have a better idea when things are going wrong, or going right. The knowledge to know how drugs effect the body not simply to know to give a drug for a certain medical issue because a book or instructor told me so. SEE WHERE I'M GOING WITH THIS?? 

IMO, passing the paramedic curriculum gave me to title of paramedic but I am certainly not the paramedic I want to be.

This is not a career move for me... I am 50 years old, have a wonderful career outside of EMS, and I run as a part-time career person approx. 24 hours a week. This was a goal I wanted to achieve and now I want to become very good at it.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 27, 2013)

Science classes. Biology, chemistry, A&P, psych, etc


----------



## Carlos Danger (Aug 27, 2013)

VirginiaEMT said:


> Now that paramedic school is done where would you recommend that I go to become a paramedic, not the paramedic that passed a written test and regurgitated skill sheets back to someone, but one that has the appropriate knowledge, the skills to decipher signs and symptoms, vitals, etc. to have a better idea when things are going wrong, or going right.



Totally depends on what you want to do.

I'd focus on learning physiology/pathophysiology and pharmacology in more depth than you probably got in paramedic school. There are lots of good books out there for self study, or courses at community colleges. Don't spend a lot of money on it, or time. Just stay curious, read a chapter here and there, and most importantly, look things up frequently.

Buy this book and learn it inside and out. Not just the airway-specific stuff, but the physiology and pharmacology that underlies everything the book talks about. This book alone probably makes a really good template for a paramedic to use as a framework for expanding your understanding. 

Also, start reading medical literature that pertains to emergency medicine. Prehospital Emergency Care at a minimum. If you have an iPhone or iPad, get Read by QxMD. 

Alphabet courses are a little under-rated, IMO, if they are taught by a good instructor and you ask lots of questions and use them as a framework for learning physiology and pathophysiology. ACLS-EP, AMLS, ASLS, NRP, etc. _(assuming you are already required to have BLS, PALS, ACLS, and ITLS or PHTLS; if not, take those first)_.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 27, 2013)

I've always heard that new Dr's, PA's, etc are told they should be reading an hour a night...so I try and emulate that.  

I bought this for $5 used:  Pathophys and try to read it often.

I also listen to EMCrit, and some 12-lead stuff


----------



## Wes (Aug 27, 2013)

My advice -- lots of patient contacts.  I, too, am a volunteer with a primary career outside of EMS.   I found places to volunteer where I could get lots of patient contacts.  Next, AMLS.  To me, AMLS is based heavily on pattern recognition.  You'll learn more from AMLS when you have run some calls at the paramedic level and the scenarios/pathophys/pharmacology/assessment start to gel or click.  And keep active on the EMS websites and email lists.  There's a lot of us from all over and our experiences are just different enough that you might pick up something new or different.


----------



## Kidquick (Aug 31, 2013)

Get yourself on a busy truck. No amount of classroom hours can compare to getting out on the streets and running calls.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Sep 2, 2013)

Kidquick said:


> Get yourself on a busy truck. No amount of classroom hours can compare to getting out on the streets and running calls.



I tend to agree with this. I don't think any amount of classroom hours can compare to hands on experience. Seeing the direct results from the things you remember, then reading up on what you don't remember after the call.


----------



## VFlutter (Sep 4, 2013)

Kidquick said:


> No amount of classroom hours can compare to getting out on the streets and running calls.



And no amount of street experience will ever teach you the A&P, Patho, and advanced reasoning behind what you do.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 4, 2013)

First off, take AMLS. Yes, it's a merit-badge course, but it'll give you some additional knowledge about what to look for and a little bit as to why. Then get your nose into some A&P, pathophys, and pharmacology books, or take formal courses in those subjects. While I haven't read the book that Halothane suggests, I would say that you should also stick your nose in that book as well. It's on my list of books to read... 

In concert with the above, you should get yourself on a relatively busy truck that gets a variety of calls. Take notes of the conditions, meds, and so on of your patients and later look that stuff up. It's not the truck that gets HAMMERED all day that you want... it's the truck that consistently gets the head-scratchers and does some IFTs as well. Variety. 

You absolutely must be an active participant in your own learning. Eventually, you'll be very knowledgeable about what's going on, why things happen, and why certain things are done and able to follow changes in care as they change. 

What'll also happen over time is that you'll also develop a reputation for being a solid clinician and your lesser educated peers will see you as nothing short of Yoda. The first bit is the desirable result. As a known good clinician, you'll be more likely to get orders you need, when you need them because they'll know you know what you're looking at and what's needed. Mongo the Medic won't and won't understand why.

Don't be Mongo the Medic.


----------

